# Vladimir Vuksanovic



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

It looks the team of my city, Polaris World Murcia, is going to sign him to replace Antonio Reynolds-Dean... anybody has seen him playing? how would he do in ACB??? looking at his stats he looks a good scorer, but a bad rebounder... how is his defense?? 

Actually Murcia needs outside scoring and inside defense, since they have guys like Xavi Sanchez or Fede Van Lacke for defending the outside players, and Brent Scott scoring inside.. will Vuksanovic save Murcia (actually 6-16)???


----------

